# Looking for an appraiser to value my bottle collection.



## b.ecollects (May 27, 2022)

Hi. I am looking for an appraiser in the Muskoka region of Ontario to give an estimate on my bottle collection. Any recommendations are welcome.


----------



## UnderMiner (May 28, 2022)

Is that a french gassoline lamp (maybe an original Pigeon lamp?) I see on the top left?


----------



## b.ecollects (May 28, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> Is that a french gassoline lamp (maybe an original Pigeon lamp?) I see on the top left?


I do believe so. I don't know much about it, I just thought it was cool when I saw it. It says on the front "Since 1842. Harnisch & Sons 2185"


----------



## UnderMiner (May 28, 2022)

b.ecollects said:


> I do believe so. I don't know much about it, I just thought it was cool when I saw it. It says on the front "Since 1842. Harnisch & Sons 2185"


Harnisch & Sons produced marine lighting equipment exclusively for the Royal Danish Navy and Coast Guard. So that may mean that lamp is ex-Danish government equipment from one of their ships. Very interesting http://harnischlamps.com/harnischFINALhistory.htm


----------



## Leep1660 (May 29, 2022)

b.ecollects said:


> Hi. I am looking for an appraiser in the Muskoka region of Ontario to give an estimate on my bottle collection. Any recommendations are welcome.


Nice variety, hutch, CODD, milk glass, pop, medicine, milk bottle, mason jar, ink, stone ginger beer. I'm from north of Barrie,near your parts. As appraisal goes/ value hmm... Hard to say you got some maybe rare ones, the higher priced ones is your hutches and milk bottles if a from rare dairyand maybe the embossed jumbo size soda


----------



## Leep1660 (May 29, 2022)

Leep1660 said:


> Nice variety, hutch, CODD, milk glass, pop, medicine, milk bottle, mason jar, ink, stone ginger beer. I'm from north of Barrie,near your parts. As appraisal goes/ value hmm... Hard to say you got some maybe rare ones, the higher priced ones is your hutches and milk bottles if a from rare dairyand maybe the embossed jumbo size soda


If you got any bottles from the local region like gravenhurst/ bracebridge, parry sound, etc. Hold on to them cause there worth something


----------



## b.ecollects (May 29, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> Harnisch & Sons produced marine lighting equipment exclusively for the Royal Danish Navy and Coast Guard. So that may mean that lamp is ex-Danish government equipment from one of their ships. Very interesting http://harnischlamps.com/harnischFINALhistory.htm


Thank you for the information! I didn't realize it could be ex-Danish government equiptment.


----------



## b.ecollects (May 29, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> Harnisch & Sons produced marine lighting equipment exclusively for the Royal Danish Navy and Coast Guard. So that may mean that lamp is ex-Danish government equipment from one of their ships. Very interesting http://harnischlamps.com/harnischFINALhistory.htm


Thank you for the information! I didn't realize it could be ex-Danish government equiptment


Leep1660 said:


> Nice variety, hutch, CODD, milk glass, pop, medicine, milk bottle, mason jar, ink, stone ginger beer. I'm from north of Barrie,near your parts. As appraisal goes/ value hmm... Hard to say you got some maybe rare ones, the higher priced ones is your hutches and milk bottles if a from rare dairyand maybe the embossed jumbo size soda


Thank you! I'm going to do more research on the bottles that are worth a bit more.


----------



## Clayton J. Migl (Jun 4, 2022)

b.ecollects said:


> Hi. I am looking for an appraiser in the Muskoka region of Ontario to give an estimate on my bottle collection. Any recommendations are welcome.



Sorry, not much value here. You’re going to get the most money out of the Hutchinson sodas which could bring $100 each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

